# Injured soldiers to get improved benefits



## Nfld Sapper (18 Sep 2010)

Mods move if needed

Injured soldiers to get improved benefits
Last Updated: Saturday, September 18, 2010 | 5:46 PM ET 
CBC News  


The federal government is set to announce greater financial support for some of Canada's wounded soldiers.

The boost in funding expected to be unveiled Sunday would help the most seriously injured soldiers as well as those at the junior rank of private whose injuries may prevent them gaining promotions and therefore larger salaries.

A senior government official told CBC News the announcement is meant to better meet the needs of "a new generation of soldiers."

The announcement will revise existing programs.

One deals with earnings replacement. This is the program that provides cash to subsidize or replace what soldiers could have earned if they had not been disabled and limited in their ability to be promoted to a higher rank.

Another program deals with catastrophic injury. This provides benefits to veterans who have suffered the most serious injuries, such as lost limbs.


----------



## Bin-Rat (19 Sep 2010)

Well this was added to my newspapers page at 10 pm 

http://www.lfpress.com/news/canada/2010/09/18/15399336.html

Here's part of the story you can read the rest on the link, wish I could make that a link into click here, Hmmmm, maybe one day I'll figure it out, anyhow

OTTAWA - The Conservative government will announce $2 billion in additional aid to Canada¹s veterans Sunday.

Defence Minister Peter MacKay and Veterans Affairs Minister Jean-Pierre Blackburn will try to calm criticisms the federal government is short-changing new vets by announcing that some 500 veterans with catastrophic injuries -- those unlikely to work again -- will receive an additional $1,000 per month for the rest of their life.

"Our government strongly supports veterans (and) it's becoming clear that we need to do more to help them," a senior government official told QMI Agency.

Vets with catastrophic injuries currently receive 75% of their former paycheque and are eligible for a permanent impairment allowance, which varies in taxable amounts from $536 to $1,609 a month.

But access has been very restrictive; fewer than 17 vets have received the award since 2006.

QMI has learned the Conservatives plan to expand access, allowing more than 4,000 vets to benefit over the next five years.


----------



## xo31@711ret (19 Sep 2010)

Not enough; define 'catastrophic injuries'. These (any govt party in power) who vote  themselves a pay raise & any (+) changes to their gold-plated pensions...


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (19 Sep 2010)

Bin-Rat said:
			
		

> wish I could make that a link into click here


Use this formula: [ url=what ever the link is ]what you want to call the link[/url] but remove the spaces between [ url= ] which I put in to make it visible on this post.


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2010)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Not enough; define 'catastrophic injuries'.



For _general reference only _. The CF may have its own definition.

"Everything You Wanted To Know About Catastrophic Impairment...But Were Afraid To Ask":
http://www.csdlawyers.ca/documents/Catastrophic_Paper.pdf

"The definition of “catastrophic impairment”:
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/source/regs/english/2003/elaws_src_regs_r03281_e.htm


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2010)

From the VAC site - the news release...:


> Today, the Honourable Jean-Pierre Blackburn, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Minister of State (Agriculture), and the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, announced the first in a series of concrete actions the Government of Canada will take in the coming weeks to deliver improvements in support and care for our Veterans and their families. The Ministers announced increased financial support for seriously injured Veterans, enhanced monthly income for severely injured Veterans who are unable to return to work, and a boost to the minimum annual income for Veterans released at lower salary levels. Minister Blackburn announced his intention to propose amendments to improve the Veterans Charter this fall.
> 
> "We have been listening to our Veterans and their families, and we are determined to do whatever it takes to serve them as they have served Canada and all Canadians with courage and distinction," said Minister Blackburn. "While we have already made sweeping changes to our programs, our services and our benefits, we recognize that more needs to be done. These new measures will make a real difference in the lives of our nation's heroes."
> 
> ...



....with a bit more info in the attached backgrounder.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Sep 2010)

Was listening on CBC radio coming into work today to the response from two soldiers who are double amputees.  One was MCpl (Ret) Franklin and the other was a serving Maj. who lost both legs when he kneeled on an IED.  Both spoke out about the gap between what gets promised and what get delivered.  I was pleased to see the Maj. speak his mind even though he is still in.  It puts a face and voice out there to the public.  It was  a disappointment when others who are apparently still in were seemingly muzzled from coming forward and speaking during Strogan's press conference.  Sometimes speaking out like this may be the only way to get the machine to change it's direction.


----------



## missing1 (21 Sep 2010)

Sent to me this morning and shared with Ya'll.

VeteransofCanada.ca  Was told yesterdays announcement to help Veterans will not be implemented at the very least before October 2011. A message was sent from the Deputy Ministers office to all employees this morning stating this.


----------



## dogger1936 (21 Sep 2010)

2011.....why do I see this as being a very painful process. Faith left in the military and VAC I guess.


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Sep 2010)

My *guess*: this new policy was crafted, almost completely, in the Prime Minister's Office despite the vociferous opposition of VAC, Treasury Board, Finance and the Privy Council Office all of whom would have argued that what is being offered is too costly, indeed, *too generous* given the country's precarious financial situation and 'generally available' disability programmes - i.e. what injured firemen, for example, receive. Some officials will have argued that DND was/is derelict for not implementing better (user paid) death/disability insurance programmes.

My next guess: it is likely that the PMO, supported by DND, proposed an even more generous programme but was forced, in negotiations, to offer only what was announced.

The Conservatives are not too worried about the long gun registry: if they win, that's fine and if they lose the have a nice wedge issue; the long form census does not have "legs" - it's not a vote changer in an election; ditto the F35; but veterans' benefits and the perceived unfairness is a big political liability. The 'numbers' are easy enough to understand and the Veterans' Charter is now damaged goods. The Conservatives made a smart and somewhat expensive *political* decision: the civil service, especially VAC which will have to find ways to find much of the money from 'in house,' is unhappy, I think.

In fact, the Veterans' Charter was a Liberal initiative, retiring MP Albina Guanieri is proud to take credit for it. The Conservatives have been leery, given Ms. Guanieri's personal/health crisis to load blame on her but they may use it as a ampaign issue next year when she is not running.


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Sep 2010)

Spoke to a British Columbia VAC employee today. She said they have not heard anything re Oct 2011.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2010)

Media advisory:


> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, and the Honourable Jean-Pierre Blackburn, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Minister of State (Agriculture), will announce additional support from the Government of Canada for seriously injured Canadian Forces personnel and their families.
> 
> When:   Tuesday, September 28, 2010Where: Conference Room D, 2 North Tower
> National Defence Headquarters
> ...


Stay tuned....


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2010)

Is "additional support" meaning that everyone in VAC will be fired, and only ex-CF members will be hired for every position? One can dream....


----------



## dogger1936 (28 Sep 2010)

I'm hoping I will be much happier this afternoon. I await.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2010)

One initial report (CBC.ca) says more caregiver help, more staff help, and _maaaaaaaaaybe_ another look at the lump sum:


> The federal government has announced a series of measures designed to better help injured veterans and their loved ones, including a $100-a-day caregiver grant and 20 more front-line case managers to address the needs of disabled soldiers.
> 
> The announcement by Defence Minister Peter MacKay and Veterans Affairs Minister Jean-Pierre Blackburn on Tuesday in Ottawa comes during a groundswell of criticism over how veterans are being treated when they return home from conflicts such as Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



This, from the _National Post_:


> The embattled Veterans Affairs department announced a top-up Tuesday of $52.5 million for temporary housing, wheelchairs, and other help for seriously injured soldiers.
> 
> The five-year expenditure on the 'legacy of care' fund for seriously injured Canadian Forces personnel and their families was announced at national defence headquarters.
> 
> An array of top officials attended the announcement, including two cabinet ministers, the chief of defence staff, and veterans' representatives ....



As of this post, nothing on this yet at VAC or DND web pages.


----------



## Wookilar (28 Sep 2010)

20 more case workers? That's great. Does that mean I can get my appeal and my "new" pension applications done this fiscal year?
Or are we going to keep to the "we don't give timelines anymore" story?

I'm sorry if I sound cynical, but I'd also like to see what the conditions will be for people to get into this barrier-free transitional housing program. Is it going to be as restrictive as everything else?

The $100/day for a caregiver sounds interesting...what about paying family members who have to stay home to care for their injured loved one?

I don't trust senior managment any farther than I can throw them.....but since you can never even talk to them, I suppose there's no danger in that happening.

Wook


----------



## dapaterson (28 Sep 2010)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3575

Government of Canada Announces a Legacy of Care for Seriously Injured Military Personnel and Their Families
September 28, 2010

OTTAWA, ONTARIO-- The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, and the Honourable Jean-Pierre Blackburn, Minister of Veterans Affairs Canada and Minister of State (Agriculture), today announced $52.5 million over five years in additional support to establish a Legacy of Care for seriously injured Canadian Forces (CF) personnel and their families. 

"This Government recognizes the exceptional challenges faced by seriously injured Canadian Forces personnel and their families as a result of sacrifices made in service to this country," said Minister MacKay. "With these new measures, our government is establishing a legacy of care that improves the quality of life for our seriously injured personnel and their families." 

Today, Minister MacKay and Minister Blackburn announced five new initiatives to support injured men and women in uniform: 

Barrier-Free transitional housing for injured soldiers undergoing treatment at one of the CF's seven centres of expertise in rehabilitation; 
Support services such as wheelchair accessible transportation to medical appointments, caregiver respite, child care, and the delivery of medical supplies and groceries during rehabilitation; 
Up to $100 per day for family or close friends who leave their job to help provide care to the ill or injured soldier; 
Improving access to the Canadian Forces Spousal Education Upgrade Program; and, 
Making it easier for seriously ill or injured veterans to access help, information, and individual attention, through enhanced case management support. 
"We will continue to find ways to deliver on our commitment to those who have sacrificed so much for Canada, as well as for their loved ones, who put their own lives on hold in order to be caregivers," said Minister Blackburn. "These new initiatives contribute in a tangible and lasting way to supporting CF members' eventual reintegration into military or civilian life with their families." 

The new measures will help ensure that injured military personnel, veterans, and their families have the support they need and deserve as they continue to demonstrate exceptional courage and determination in their efforts to recover from serious injury. 

"In many of these cases where a member is injured, it is family that make the medical appointments, pay the bills and make sure the kids are taken care of," said General Walt Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff. "What we are doing is strengthening our support systems so that our injured can recover, rehabilitate and reintegrate as fast as possible." 

The Government of Canada continues to listen to the concerns of ill and injured Canadian Forces personnel, veterans, and their families. This announcement is another step in a series of actions the Government of Canada is taking to deliver improvements in support and care for our Veterans and their families.


----------



## Nemo888 (28 Sep 2010)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20100928/military-injured-vets-100928/

"_The government will also extend its tuition reimbursement benefits to spouses and other eligible survivors who lost loved ones any time after Oct. 7, 2001. These same benefits will be available to spouses wedded to soldiers who have been permanently incapacitated while serving in the Canadian Forces.

"Extending these opportunities allow eligible survivors and spouses to benefit from this improved access to further education even earlier, from either the Canadian Forces or Veterans Affairs Canada," said MacKay. OMG. When I got hurt we used my VAC cheque to put my wife through nursing school._"

This is so awesome. I will wait just in case it is another empty promise. This is stimulus spending that I support!


----------



## dogger1936 (1 Oct 2010)

wasnt there suppose to be a big announcement today?


----------

